# Tough hide



## Mark Hammond II (Feb 7, 2015)

Has anyone had any experience with Usg tuff hide for a level 5 finish?


----------



## bcaseydrywall (Apr 18, 2015)

I will be using tough hide in a 100 sheet addition. Was planning for friday but Sherwin Williams ordered me the wrong spray tip so I will be spraying on Tuesday. I will let you know how it goes. What types of questions do you have?


----------

